# Highway plow available in South Jersey



## chris08087 (Oct 25, 2003)

I have 2 Mack tandem axle highway plows, and one sat for the last two storms. If anyone can use one, I am willing to rent it out with a driver. These are good for clearing roads in large developments (this is what I use them for) or any type of large road or parking lot. If your interested call me at (609)335 8898.


----------



## chris08087 (Oct 25, 2003)

Here's some pics


----------



## chris08087 (Oct 25, 2003)

and


----------

